# fog timer help



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

My best friends brother's band usually use my fog machine during the year. one problem is only the drummer can activate it so i need a way to make a cheap preferably free fog timer, not only will it help them to get fogged up without using the button switch like a foot pedal but will also help me out on halloween . ideas please ?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Free, but I dont know if its safe, is to duct tape the button down, so everytime it is done heating up, it blasts. An alternative is hooking it up to a prop 1 and setting it to go off every couple minutes or so, depending on how much fog you want.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't think you can get much cheaper than the $8 fog timers sold by Walmart around Halloween?


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

I actually just bought a timer from Rite Aid today for $9.99 but according to the instructions it's compatible with certain fog machines but it has the same plug for my Chauvet Hurricane 1050. Do you think it will work with it? or should I try to return it?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i think you should try it first aznraverkid

And maybe mr. grim reaper you should take the plunge to get a REAL timer!


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

skeletonowl said:


> i think you should try it first aznraverkid
> 
> And maybe mr. grim reaper you should take the plunge to get a REAL timer!


I'm scarrred! I don't want to breatk my fogger. Last halloween we only got to use our fogger for a moment until it stopped working. Just a few days ago we took it out and I replaced the fuse (luckily it came with a replacement which was hidden in the machine - what a relief!) and it started working again. I'm afraid if I plug in this cheap timer that it'll somehow break the machine for good...


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Remember, all timers are not alike*

Even though they have the SAME type of plug, they may NOT be compatible with your machine. I have purchased several timer for my Lite F/X 700 watter and never got it to work except with the remote switch that was included with it. It has the same three prong plug that most do but it will not work.

Only solution, plug it in and try it. (some of the electricians may disagree) but if the plug fits, put it in and turn it on. Its the only way to know for sure if its going to for or not.

Melty


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I bought a timer from Spirit this year but was a little disappointed with the time settings on it (max duration 10s, min interval 10s). Is that the norm for most timers? I was hoping for something a little more closer to continuous bursts. Though. Those settings just don't seem to push out much with my chiller setup (although could have been the breeze during my test runs today) - I'll save that discussion for the chiller thread. 

Is there anything wrong with duct taping the manual button down? A continuous blast on my 400w fogger is about 20-30 seconds max then another 50 seconds for it to heat back up again. This seems to give better performance but I don't want to kill my fogger.

-TM


----------

